# Baby textured round yoke sweater and matching hat knit pattern



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

A simple textured little cardigan, also incorporating dainty seed stitch combined with garter stitch to create an interesting patterned yoke, suitable for either girl or boy. Would also make the perfect little jacket to pop over Christening gown. This sweater comes with a matching hat. Would be suitable for the intermediate knitter.

SIZE SIZES-- 3 months, 6 months, 12 months, 18 months, 24 months

Pattern Price US $4.73

Pattern available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/textured-round-yoke-baby-sweater-and-matching-hat-p046
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/163768647/textured-round-yoke-baby-sweater-and?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!! And what a sweet little model you have.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful. It reminds me of either Pinquoin or Dalegarn. I love it!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

thats real pretty!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Vera,a beautiful set..Lovely work as always.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the outfit.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice outfit!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful design :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are adorable and so sweet.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

How beautiful! So different than what we usually see for babies.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, this is darling! Love that color!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful set!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Very pretty! Will have to add it to my to do list!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks to you all for the lovely comments !!!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wonderful pattern like always. Sweet baby too.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely stitch pattern and I love how you have done the design lines on the yoke. Its really prettyxx


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my, that's just lovely!


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. Would make any baby look like royalty. Kate Middleton loves the coat dress look for herself. Maybe your could design and dress Prince George.


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Love this!


----------

